# Top 5 legal supplements...



## MillerMan (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok people list your top 5 supplements.  If you could or do take only five what would they be.  The obvious 2 are protein and creatine and most likely followed by Glutamine.


----------



## brogers (Jun 4, 2005)

#1 multivitamin


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 4, 2005)

Don't forget EFAs (Fish or Flax Oil)


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2005)

For me:

Mulit-Vitamins
EFA's
Glucosomine/Chondroiten
Caffeine
Creatine (TriCreatine Malate)


----------



## musclepump (Jun 5, 2005)

Multi's, Creatine, Whey, Glutamine, EPA/DHA


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2005)

I agree on the whey protein, I was just considering that one food.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 5, 2005)

(I will skip whey for the same reasons that Prince noted) I would say a good multivitamin, R-ALA, Glutamine, Glucosomine/Chondroitin/MSM, EFAs/MCT oil.  During cutting, I would never go without my high doses of HMB, though.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 5, 2005)

1) Whey
2) Multi-Vit
3) EFAs
4) CEE
5) Glutamine


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

First and foremost 1) Multi-vit
2)Fish oil/EFA
3)CEE (creatine ethyl ester)
4)Glutamine
5) (ZMA... j/k) Glucosamine/Chondroitin

Top 5 foods
1) Whey
2) Dextrose/Maltodextrin (pre/post-workout)
3) Oats
4) Natty PB (first on my favorite taste list)
5) Cott. Cheese


----------



## oldcool (Jun 12, 2005)

Glutamine
arginmine
creatine
Flax
multi-vitamin


----------



## seven11 (Jun 12, 2005)

1# dianobol
2# dekka
3# anodrol
4# sustenol 250
5# masterbolan


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 12, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> 1# dianobol
> 2# dekka
> 3# anodrol
> 4# sustenol 250
> 5# masterbolan


 

Props!


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ephedrine/Caffeine/Greentea/ALCAR is great for weightloss


----------



## redspy (Jun 13, 2005)

Cell-Tech
Nitro-Tech
Pump-Tech
Diet-Tech
Meso-Tech


----------



## Purdue Power (Jun 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Cell-Tech
> Nitro-Tech
> Pump-Tech
> Diet-Tech
> Meso-Tech


Beautiful.....fucking beautiful.



			
				zenreich6005 said:
			
		

> Ephedrine/Caffeine/Greentea/ALCAR is great for weightloss


Ya, right now I am cycling Clen and ECY and also taking greentea, alcar, taurine, GABA, 7Keto, and R-ALA for my cutting.


----------



## redspy (Jun 13, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Beautiful.....fucking beautiful.
> 
> Ya, right now I am cycling Clen and ECY and also taking greentea, alcar, taurine, GABA, 7Keto, and R-ALA for my cutting.


Are you using a transdermal 7-keto?


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jun 14, 2005)

oh yea, R-ALA for when your ingesting carbs..forgot that one..


----------



## maze (Jun 16, 2005)

1. Multi + B100 complex
2. Desiccated Liver
3. BCAA
4. Fish Oil
5. Glucosamine/MSM

Best Foods:

1. Eggs
2. Whey
3. Tuna
4. Vegetable Jucing
5. Water


----------



## pengers84 (Jun 20, 2005)

1-Protein
2-Vitamins
3-EFAs
4-creatine
5-all the other garbage


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 20, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, right now I am cycling Clen and ECY and also taking greentea, alcar, taurine, GABA, 7Keto, and R-ALA for my cutting.


you cutting on the sauce? or without? hows your progress so far?


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 20, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Cell-Tech
> Nitro-Tech
> Pump-Tech
> Diet-Tech
> Meso-Tech


hahaha! the thing is, there are acutally people out there that swear by the muscletech supps!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

They also have to live in a cardboard box on my front lawn, and work 8AM to 7PM, just to be able to afford them...  

Im so glad I never got sucked into that crap when I was an uber-n00b.


----------



## skimpy (Jun 21, 2005)

what do you all think of the following:

1. cla
2. r-ala
3. dhea

anyone tried them and how's the results? thks!

currently taking

1. multi
2. creatine
3. whey


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

I dont know about r-ala, but I would say that the cla is pretty useless unless dosed highly, and the dhea is useless, unless youre over 35... 

I might be wrong, its happened before!


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 21, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> hahaha! the thing is, there are acutally people out there that swear by the muscletech supps!


 what are you talking about D?  i gained 44 pounds of lean mass while cutting 55 pounds of unsightly fat while on nitrotech!  and the strength gains!  they no longer have enough weight plates at my gym for my front loaded side twisting barbell squat extensions for me to even max!  SUPRIORITY!


----------



## skimpy (Jun 25, 2005)

thks! FishOrCutBait. 

i'm actually 35 now. been lifting for a year now but the progress is quite slow and it seems that i maybe hitting a plateau now (supplement : creatien, whey, multi, fish oil).   any suggestion? maybe hmb, l-aginine, dhea or something. thks!


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jun 25, 2005)

loads of people slag-off cell-tech,i used it a few times and got really really good results,like ive said b4,it mite work for some better than others,which goes for most supplements.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

But you could buy a tub of CEE at BN for twenty bones, and itll last for three months, and you dont have to take it with 8 square pounds of dextrose.

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1618 Thats right children, twenty dollars, now shut up and pay up


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

skimpy said:
			
		

> thks! FishOrCutBait.
> 
> i'm actually 35 now. been lifting for a year now but the progress is quite slow and it seems that i maybe hitting a plateau now (supplement : creatien, whey, multi, fish oil).  any suggestion? maybe hmb, l-aginine, dhea or something. thks!


Try
1. Nail your diet down, PAT, we have Jodi and Emma, the freaking diet masters, over in diet and nutrition
2. Try a new training routine, maybe P/RR/S
3. CEE instead of creatine monohydrate, http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1618
4. L-Glutamine
5. AND MAYBE an arginine product, I personally like Di-arginine malate, its a little pricey, but it works well. www.bulknutrition.com has lots of em

-Fish


----------



## WATTS (Jun 25, 2005)

FishOrCutBait you seem to like CEE from what have seen in this thread and amoung others, i was actually woundering about trying some out, ive never had any gains on creatine monohydrate and was woundering if CEE is obsorbed differently or something, because ive heard that non-reactres to regular creatine react to CEE....just wanted to know what you and the other guys on here think before i spend some money. thanks!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, you dont need to take dextrose with CEE, like you do with creatine monohydrate. You also dont get any stomach bloat,  which is possible with monohydrate. I myself take CEE, and swear by the stuff.


----------



## WATTS (Jun 25, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Well, you dont need to take dextrose with CEE, like you do with creatine monohydrate. You also dont get any stomach bloat, which is possible with monohydrate. I myself take CEE, and swear by the stuff.


alright i think im ganna try it...i was mainly taking my creatine with water(2 yrs ago) so that may have been my problem...so ill try it and see how it works.


----------



## robz3 (Jun 26, 2005)

pussy, beer, cars, steroids, food


----------



## 2muchcardio (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Robert, why caffeine.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 29, 2005)

Fat loss, workout enhancement


----------



## yanksarethebest (Oct 31, 2005)

I just finished a bottle of Orasten E from Gaspari Nutrition and i would say it is the best legal supplement i ever used.  Everyone out there should give it a try.


----------



## yanksarethebest (Oct 31, 2005)

I just finished a bottle of Orasten E from Gaspari Nutrition and i would say it is the best legal supplement i ever used.  Everyone out there should give it a try.


----------



## yanksarethebest (Oct 31, 2005)

I just finished a bottle of Orasten E from Gaspari Nutrition and i would say it is the best legal supplement i ever used.  Everyone out there should give it a try.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow! 20 bucks for 500 grams is great!
The last time I went to the drug emporium to get protein, they had it for 50! and it was a similar sized tub, maybe even less!
That's really good, Too bad I don't have  credit card .


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 1, 2005)

I hear Gakic is fucking good, Im about to try it today


----------



## MyK (Nov 1, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> what are you talking about D?  i gained 44 pounds of lean mass while cutting 55 pounds of unsightly fat while on nitrotech!  and the strength gains!  *they no longer have enough weight plates at my gym for my front loaded side twisting barbell squat extensions for me to even max*!  SUPRIORITY!


----------



## strongpointe85 (Nov 6, 2005)

1) Multi
2) EFAs
3) 100% Whey Protein
4) Vit. C
5) Vit. E

I would have had CEE and Scorch in there as well but I had some serious side-effects from those... I somehow grew a stone in my appendix and my doctor said it was from the herbal supps and he convinced me to no longer take creatine so I wouldn't suffer any kidney damage.


----------

